# What do you do when your bored?



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been on break since 11:30. I have class again at 3:30. I have never been so bored in my life.

What do you all do when you're bored? I come here and play on Facebook and candy crush

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LoL exactly the same thing! Or I'll google stuff and then the results are sometimes scary that's when I come on here and make posts freaking out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Bored? What is this "bored" you speak of? Come to my house, you probably won't be bored for long lol. 3 year old boy, 3 dogs, a snake, 5 rats... its always fun lol.

But no, when I have downtime I work on logos and play WoW.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup fb games, candy crush , pet rescue and texas holdem. or take the dogs for a run or walk , take pictures of the dogs.. text and bug friends lol.. or I bake or go tan LOL. I bought a ton of books thinking I would have time for that but just cant get into any of them recently.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bored? Between work, school, commute, homework, dogs and this elusive thing called sleep I am rarely bored. I bs on here during breaks and on the bus or catch up on what's going on with my friends and family on fb. If I get more than a few spare minutes I like to read anything from a good fiction novel and lately non fiction topics like genetics.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Same here.. between 3 kids, 12 dogs and the new pup.. no down time here.. it seems like since the kids started school I'm there more than anywhere.. but when I get some peace I've got a bad bingo (app on my phone) addiction


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

You guys have time to be bored?? I'm mad jellies...

But I just played soccer with the varsity ball with Garp for half an hour. Now we're both spent.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I havnt been bored in a few weeks now, these damn puppies as well as rotating 2 adult dogs around is nonstop. 

I usually have FB popped up and play around on there when I have a few minutes to spare in between doing things lol, I try not to say I am bored because when I get ready to I realize I have no less than 5 things I could/should be doing lol so I just dont say it


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

pookie! said:


> I havnt been bored in a few weeks now, these damn puppies as well as rotating 2 adult dogs around is nonstop.
> 
> I usually have FB popped up and play around on there when I have a few minutes to spare in between doing things lol, I try not to say I am bored because when I get ready to I realize I have no less than 5 things I could/should be doing lol so I just dont say it


lol exactly. Like right now I'm working on a logo, but I should really be doing dishes, laundry and vacuuming the house lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol right, Im just messing around on here and FB and I did clean downstairs, cleaned the puppy pen and kennel and rotated the dogs around, and fed the pups so now I am just kind of sitting here lol I could be doing something like cleaning the bathroom, vacuuming, possibly even mopping.. but ehhhhh.... lol might draw on paint instead


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> lol exactly. Like right now I'm working on a logo, but I should really be doing dishes, laundry and vacuuming the house lol


no working on logo is better then dishes lol.. I may be bias here though LOL


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well this what the first break where I haven't has anything to do. I ended up sitting in my classroom and my friends joined. We then wrote "hunter sucks" on his locker and made him think it was someone else. So he did something to his. And we dyed a girls nose lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

